# 25% OFF Soft Coolers



## NorCrossMarine (Oct 28, 2014)

Our Medium (24-Can) Cooler Bags are now 25% OFF with coupon Code *LABORDAY25*
Medium Soft Bag Cooler (24-Can)

We are also having a boaters last chance special. Both our medium and large marine coolers are now 15% OFF. No coupon coded needed for this promo. Discount is already applied. 

The marine cooler is made of durable anti-mildew, UV Protective water resistant PVC tarpaulin shell. With no metal parts you know this marine cooler is guaranteed corrosion-free no matter how much you abuse them. The NorChill 24-Can soft sided coolers are the most versatile cooler bags available. These cooler bags are the best all around size in our line. Keeps your food and drinks hot or cold, and doubles as a travel case for electronics, gear bag, or lunch box. Pack it with heat or ice for camping, hiking, boating, fishing, tailgating, hunting, concerts, motorsports events, or to keep medicine safe.

***This does not include any embroidery options

Thanks Guys!


----------

